# There were over 33.5 billion visits to Pornhub last year.



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2019)

Mostly all the visits were by the same 100 million men over and over.
But is it safe ? It will probably slow your computer down at the very least.

*Virus on world's most popular porn site may have infected millions*
It’s time to get (your computer) tested if you’ve used the popular porn site Pornhub in the past year, because your computer may have been infected with a virus.

Cybsersecurity firm Proofpoint announced this month that it had uncovered a malicious program that had been lurking in Pornhub’s advertising network. The virus, called Kovter, had been routinely attacking visitors for more than a year, the researchers found.

Here’s how users would get the virus: After visiting the site, a new tab would sometimes pop up saying there was a “critical update” for whichever web browser the viewer was using. If the user clicked the update button, the virus would be downloaded to the computer, where it would then track users’ personal information and browsing habits.

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article178295046.html

Is Pornhub Safe? How to Browse Adult Websites Securely


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jul 20, 2019)

E-AIDS


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 20, 2019)

Pornhub sucks anyways.

I mean... what's Pornhub?


----------



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Pornhub sucks anyways.
> 
> I mean... what's Pornhub?


I'm married to the same woman for 31 years so I'll plead the fifth.


----------



## aaronleland (Jul 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pornhub sucks anyways.
> ...



Does she ever wonder why you clear your search history twice a day?


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> *There were over 33.5 billion visits to Pornhub last year.*



Wow, I didn't think there were that many Democrats.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


She only uses her laptop for work, so it's not an issue. Plus she's pretty open- minded. I just tell her I watch midget porn now and then on my old computer that's slow anyway.  Anything important is on my laptop and phone, but no banking numbers. I only use prepaid cards for purchases online.

One thing is on random searches sometimes Xrated GIF images will show up.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Mostly all the visits were by the same 100 million men over and over.
> But is it safe ? It will probably slow your computer down at the very least.
> 
> *Virus on world's most popular porn site may have infected millions*
> ...



"Mostly all the visits were by the same 100 million men over and over."

What info do you have to suggest that the visits were mostly by the same 100 million men?   Or even that it is men?  Women are far more likely to watch porn now than they were in the past.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> "Mostly all the visits were by the same 100 million men over and over."
> 
> What info do you have to suggest that the visits were mostly by the same 100 million men?   Or even that it is men?  Women are far more likely to watch porn now than they were in the past.


Shhh. I don't want my wife to find out that rumor about black dudes is true.

btw it was just a general guess


----------



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2019)

I wonder how many people don't know this. A lot I'm guessing.

*Yes, webcams can spy on you. This one simple thing can prevent it*

It works for the head of the FBI and the CEO of the world's largest social network, so it will work for you too.

One word: Tape.

Recently, FBI Director James Comey and Facebook co-founder Mark Zuckerberg made headlines when the public learned both men use tape to cover up the cameras on their computers.

Last year, in a Facebook post touting the growth of photo app Instagram, Zuckerberg inadvertently revealed his laptop with tape over the webcam.

Comey was more up front about it, telling attendees of a conference at the Center for Strategic and International Studies it's a “sensible thing” to do, as reported by _The Hill _last September.

Why bring it up now? It's likely some people are freaking out about their gadgets since Wikileaks released documents detailing tools used by the CIA to infiltrate consumer gadgets such as smartphones or smart TVs.

(To be clear, the tactics mentioned in the Wikileaks documents couldn't be used against U.S. citizens currently in the United States without going through legal channels, and right now, it doesn't appear that they've been used that way. And what's in the documents doesn't appear to highlight anything new related to computer webcams, but the ability for hackers to access webcams is very real.)

I use tape.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > "Mostly all the visits were by the same 100 million men over and over."
> ...


Before the internet I just thought "scat" was a just a term meaning to get away.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 20, 2019)

SINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> SINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harmonica (Jul 20, 2019)

the Lord will SMITE thee with disease/virus


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> Pornhub sucks anyways.
> 
> I mean... what's Pornhub?


Yeah, XVIDEOS is better........  So I've been told.........


----------



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2019)

harmonica said:


> the Lord will SMITE thee with disease/virus


Surely Jesus would be okay with adults-only porn, .knowing that it prevents violence by keeping sickos home on the sofa whacking off instead of out raping young girls.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 20, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Pornhub sucks anyways.
> ...


Top this.
My friend Toby and I  ( both 11 years old) snuck into the XXX theater midnight matinee
at Highland Park in Akron Ohio and saw Deep Throat with Linda Lovelace in 1972.
On the way home on our bikes at 2 am ( he spent the night over and my parents were on vacation / business trip ) he asks me "Did you have a boner the whole time ? ".
I almost crashed my bike laughing so hard and said "Yeah."
We never looked at girls the same after that. ( we'd seen Playboy and Penthouse but this was the real thing )


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > aaronleland said:
> ...


Kindergarten, a girl almost twice my age wanted to play "doctor"........  She had me kissing her coochie while she was kissing my member.  That's when I realized I really, really liked girls........


----------



## Tinhatter (Jul 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Mostly all the visits were by the same 100 million men over and over.
> But is it safe ? It will probably slow your computer down at the very least.
> 
> *Virus on world's most popular porn site may have infected millions*
> ...




I been going there (and most every other porn site) since I got my home PC. Over two years now. Probably every couple weeks. I'm over sixty, so not a lot of interest in it anymore. I haul the PC into the computer shop once a year, and have a tech guy do a housecall every two or three months. Not had a problem with my XP Pro, but then I'm not ditzy. Yeah, I've gotten the popup in question, and promptly shut it down. Unlike the herd, I do not crave and covet 'critical updates'. Every time I fell for that in the past (be them from M$, Firefox, BleachBit, etc.), them 'can't live without' updates screwed something up. I avoid that crap now.

 I also got another ploy from a different porn site where the popup disables the red 'X', back button, upper right 'X' and the on/ff button on the PC....basically planning to hold one hostage til you click on the install button. Which is one reason why I put an on/off switch between my PC and the Tripp-Lite LS606M (poor man's UPS). I just reached behind the PC, flipped the switch, cut the power, and the silly popup was history. These malwares depend on 'social engineering' to get the gullible to shoot themselves in the foot, much like con artists depend on greed to get the 'mark' to take the bait.


----------



## Borillar (Jul 21, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > *There were over 33.5 billion visits to Pornhub last year.*
> ...


Shit, a quarter of those visits are probably from Trump between tweets. The rest are probably from sexually repressed evangelical right wingers.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 21, 2019)

Borillar said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Clearly by the list of categories on there they have something for everybody ( unless you're a nun or a monk).Personally I like ;


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 28, 2019)

Prostitution.... paying someone cash to have sex. Illegal, jail-term with fines.
Pornography...paying someone cash to have sex..with a camera in the room and share the act with others. Perfectly legal.

 And THAT is how much sense moral based laws make.


----------

